# Two Furry Friends are at The Bridge



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeh, it's hard to lose friends, no words to describe the pain and emptiness left behind. They had a rough time in their lives, but discovered love later on thanks to you, that's what makes you so special.
Run free sweet doggies with your new friends at Bridge.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost such special dogs. I'm so glad that they both got a wonderful second chance at life with your family and had many great years. My Sailor likes to snuggle and be covered up at night too and I have her blankket always on the end of my bed.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Beautifully written tributes to two lucky companions.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for giving these kids a second chance and a forever loving home! I'm so sorry for your loss of Willa and Patches. I know how hard it is to loose them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the double loss for you and your family. May they be playing together at the bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful life you provided both these sweet puppers. I'm so sorry for you and your family. Warm thoughts and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Willa & Patches were lucky to have found their forever homes - previous owners loss theirs and your gain

Run free Willa & Patches


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Willa and Patches, run free at the bridge sweet babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KYGuy*

KyGUY

Glad you posted to let us know and I'm glad that Willa and Patches are together-I'm sure they have met Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

